# Dodge Durango CD/AM/FM



## MARTY GRAFF (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a 2005 Durango with a CD/AM/FM sound system. It worked fine this morning but this evening the MODE button that switches the unit from radio to CD does not work. The radio used to have 2 FM modes and one AM mode and now only has one FM mode. The disc "load" button has stopped working as well.
It is as if the unit changed it's operating mode to a different model unit.

Is there an easy way to reset the missing functions?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

MARTY GRAFF said:


> I have a 2005 Durango with a CD/AM/FM sound system. It worked fine this morning but this evening the MODE button that switches the unit from radio to CD does not work. The radio used to have 2 FM modes and one AM mode and now only has one FM mode. The disc "load" button has stopped working as well.
> It is as if the unit changed it's operating mode to a different model unit.
> 
> Is there an easy way to reset the missing functions?


Check all fuse panels under the hood and in the cab too, if not you may need to send it out for repairs or replace it.


----------



## 04durango (Feb 17, 2010)

wonder if you know what might be wrong with my cd player. It wont load cd's, I press the load/eject button and then I am prompted to insert cd. I try to insert the cd but the system does not pull it in. If no easy fix is this something a dealer can fix or should I have someone else fix it. Any recommendations of where to send it would be appreciated.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

factory cd players are not worth fixing, unless it is a fully integrated cluster. most of the time you pay hundreds of dollar if they can fix it or not.


----------

